# Turned 40....



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

This week..

Started diet last week, working on getting back in shape, dieting, and quit smoking today. Getting bike this weekend and a walky dog, so the dog can get in shape too  Want to lose about 40 lbs....I figure it is doable in a few months...since I was drinking about 7-8 cans of coke a day, and had terrible eating habits...

these damn rice cakes do not taste nearly as good as the cupcakes did....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You go gurl 

How about a before gut shot so we can compare later ??


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> This week..
> 
> Started diet last week, working on getting back in shape, dieting, and quit smoking today. Getting bike this weekend and a walky dog, so the dog can get in shape too  Want to lose about 40 lbs....I figure it is doable in a few months...since I was drinking about 7-8 cans of coke a day, and had terrible eating habits...
> 
> these damn rice cakes do not taste nearly as good as the cupcakes did....


Good for you!

Just by quitting the soda you will notice a huge improvement!

That is alot to quit/change ll at once.

I say each week that you are successful....treat yourself to one of those cupcakes


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joby.

I have a bit of a coke habit myself, though limit myself to a can every couple of days. Quitting smoking will help you cut back on crappy drinks like coke, beer and coffee, since you always need something to drink to drink to go with a smoke.

I like the bubbles and have been able to get by on some club sodas much of the time. It will be kind of like the rice cakes vs cupcakes though LOL:mrgreen:

Quitting smoking and getting in shape are a good combo, as when you are in the middle of working out you rarely feel like a smoke. It is a good replacement addiction if you can work it that way.

You can do it!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You go gurl
> 
> How about a before gut shot so we can compare later ??


Dont think so...

I am 5'9" and weigh about 230, you can use your imagination....




Jennifer Coulter said:


> Happy Birthday Joby.
> 
> I have a bit of a coke habit myself, though limit myself to a can every couple of days. Quitting smoking will help you cut back on crappy drinks like coke, beer and coffee, since you always need something to drink to drink to go with a smoke.
> 
> ...


it is a lot to try to do....getting active is the key I think, I have addictive personality that is sure...

I used to work out pretty heavily in my 20's, did not smoke, ate well...but was addicted to working out...Don't want to get that way again, but if it happens it is better than being fat and smoking I guess....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

About 5 years ago I started working out again and lost 30 pounds pretty quick . 40 pounds doing what you plan on though is kind of alot to ask for . 

Like you my diet before that was several bottles of Mt Dew a day and on top of that I loved chicken pot pies (over 30 grams of fat) . I was in horrible shape . You will initially see results from getting away from the soda big time but that will change .

For me I started out slow with weights , running on a treadmill and walking the dog . I changed my diet and got rid of most of the crap I ate but didn't get too radical because I knew I couldn't stick with something like that for too long . What really helped me was I would grill ALOT of chicken breasts and had them on hand when I was hungry and feeling like cheating . They were great for filling me up . I'd ditch the rice cakes . They aren't very nutritional at all and don't fill you up . 

If you want to lose that amount of weight in that period of time I'd add weight lifting or if you can't get a gym membership there are a ton of excersises you can do at home . Pushups , pullups , squats , lunges , on and on . I think it's a good idea to start out slow then once you start buildng some muscle start pushing yourself harder . Reason being most people once they descide to start working out push themselves too hard then need time to recover due to the soreness then don't go back . Plus it avoids unnessesary injuries due to poor musculatur and form because of that . 

As I got into shape I also started on a good multi vitamin , drank lots of water (hate the stuff but got use to it) and started on a protien powder to add muscle in order to burn more calories .

Now I was a weightlifter and jogged for many years before the job and 3 kids changed that , so it was easier for me to get back into it to lose that much weight quickly but it gets tougher as I age . I backed way off on working out this winter and have at least 20 pounds to lose . I'm 43 and still in better shape then I was 5 years ago when I lost all that weight but I've been back working out for a few weeks now and the weights not coming off like before . 

Just some ideas . Good luck and Happy Birthday .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> I am 5'9" and weigh about 230, you can use your imagination..


Thanks for the offer but I'm good :lol:

Seriously... Happy Birthday, I can vaguely remember 40..I think it was a good time in my life.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I'd ditch the rice cakes . They aren't very nutritional at all and don't fill you up .


I am a skinny bitch but would not be caught dead eating a rice cake. Might as well eat styrofoam.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby, are you going to begin attending your local AARP meetings? :lol: I shouldn't laugh. I'm 44! #-o


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Bday Joby! If you cut out the soda and the carbs and do mainly protein, you will drop weight like crazy. Milk products actually seem to help in weight loss also. I didnt worry about the fat content, I just cut out breads and pasta and dropped like 20 lbs.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Screw all you people with the diet shit...

*Q: Doctor,  I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true? 
*A: Your heart only good for so many beats, and that it... don't waste on exercise. Everything wear out eventually.. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; it like saying you extend life of car by driving faster. Want to live longer? Take nap.
*
**Q: Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables? 
*A: You must grasp logistical efficiency. What does cow eat? Hay and corn. And what are these? Vegetables. So steak is nothing more than efficient mechanism of delivering vegetables to your system. Need grain? Eat chicken. Beef also good source of field grass (green leafy vegetable). And pork chop can give you 100% of recommended daily allowance of vegetable product.
*
**Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?
*A: No, not at all. Wine made from fruit. Brandy is distilled wine, that mean they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Bottom up! 
*
**Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio? 
*A: Well, if you have body and you have fat, your ratio one to one. If you have two bodies, your ratio two to one, etc.
*
**Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program?
*A: Can't think of single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No pain... good!

*Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you? *
A: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food are fried these day in vegetable oil. In fact, they permeated by it. How could getting more vegetable be bad for you?!? 
*
**Q*: *Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle? 
*A: Definitely not! When you exercise muscle, it get bigger. You should only be doing sit-up if you want bigger stomach. 
*
**Q: Is chocolate bad for me?
*A: Are you crazy?!? HARRROOOW!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable! It best feel-good food around!
*
**Q: Is swimming good for your figure? **
*A: If swimming good for your figure, explain whale to me.
*
**Q: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle?
*A: Hey! 'Round' a shape!

Well, I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.

And remember: 
*Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Chardonnay in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride!!"
*
AND... 

For those of you who watch what you eat, here's the final word on nutrition and health. It's a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting nutritional studies.

1. The Japanese eat very little fat ...
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us.

2. The Mexicans eat a lot of fat ...
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

3. The Chinese drink very little red wine ...
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us.

4. The Italians drink a lot of red wine ...
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

5. The Germans drink a lot of beer and eat lots of sausages and fats ... 
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

*CONCLUSION:
*
*Eat and drink what you like.* 
*Speaking English is apparently what kills you.*


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, Happy Birthday Joby!!! 40 years old....that explains a lot. :grin: So you got yourself a bite suit. Did you ever think about getting everyone else in the house one also? Couldn't help it Joby. LOL Have a good one.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha nothing healthy about obesity, Gerry. 

Happy Birthday Joby. As of the last few weeks I'm back on my strict diet too; I'm only 25 but I'm not as lucky as those people that can eat whatever they want and stay thin, but as easy as it is for me to gain weight, I can lose it pretty quick too.. This will be my 3rd time in the last 5 years dropping about 25-30lbs in a couple months (you can even notice the difference looking at my recent training videos and videos of us 8 months ago, it's bullshit lol) probably not great for my body but hopefully this time I can just keep it off for several years at least.. not holding my breath - egg whites, grilled chicken, yogurt, salads, protein shakes and granola bars only taste decent for so long, but this time I'll try my best to find some healthy variation and keep working out. Good luck bud, stay focused.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have so many things wrong with me anymore, that I had to give up on running and playing soccer, and am now fat. Finally went to the podiatrist and got on a program for my plantar faciatis, or however the **** you spell that. Feels like walking on broken bones in your feet. Did that for almost the last year. I am 46 and my shit is just all worn out.

I cut back on stuff for 6 months, and nothing doing, I didn't lose much of anything.

Until 35 I could take 6 months off of running and go out and run 10 miles a day to "get back in shape". Now I drive 10 miles and I am ****ing finished. I remember playing 5 games of indoor soccer in a night and only being marginally sore at 37. 40 was when it all came crashing down.

I actually like rice cakes.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nutritionally speaking, Rice cakes have the same value as a popcorn fart and taste very similar.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> About 5 years ago I started working out again and lost 30 pounds pretty quick . 40 pounds doing what you plan on though is kind of alot to ask for .
> 
> Like you my diet before that was several bottles of Mt Dew a day and on top of that I loved chicken pot pies (over 30 grams of fat) . I was in horrible shape . You will initially see results from getting away from the soda big time but that will change .
> 
> ...


My buddy thinks I probably have 10 lbs of impacted waste inside me, LOL...so I got one of those "cleansing" systems from walmart, the pill system, not the bag and tube system...
and eat activia everyday now..

I used to work out a bunch, so I know exactly what you are saying...I figure with all the money saved on cigarettes I should be able to join a gym...This is the fattest and weakest I have been in my life. I tried a chin up bar last week and was able to do exactly 2 pullups...I used to be able to do 25 lol..i also used to be able to bench over 300, and deadlift over 450. Wieghtlifting in the past is a contributor to my bad knees now I believe. I am just looking to get in better shape, strength and endurance, not looking to bulk up too much...I read all the Wieder magazines, religiously, for like 10 yrs, so I do know what to do for the most part...I never was a runner, a swimmer though, knees are not good to run now I don't think...It is a total lifestyle change now, not just a tweak...I was competitive swimmer for over 10 yrs, If I can get pool access, the weight will go quickly...I do need to start lifting as well to get stronger with endurance, and have to gain some muscle because I feel too small at anything under 175-190, cause I am short...LOL....

Cut out breads and starches, an pizza and bacon (my two favorite foods)and "kids"cereals...and all the "snack crap" ...doing healthy cereal, eggwhites, smart bread and a lot of chicken and salads now...ALthough I willsay it is surpising that eating healthy is MORE EXPENSIVE than eating like crap....

Doing the patch for the smoking....didnt even want to smoke today, which is good...I think as long as the patch works, it is more just keeping busy I think, get bored, want to smoke...or eat, now....LOL....buying a brick of gum at Sam's this weekend...

I have been drinking Rum a lot too, 2-3 nights a week...will cut that back to one or none....

It will be tough, but it is time...before it is too late, I just got a new bite suit, which is no small investment to me, if I don't turn it around, my days of working dogs is pretty much done....which has been my passion...since I stopped working out that is. lately it has been junk food TV, internet and Movies and TV.....LOL...

I think my fat GF might start to worry in a few months....

Thanks, I figured making an announcement here is going to make it harder to just quit the commitment, as this is my main social "network" ...

Just for reference...not for you Jim specifically...LOL

here is me about 4 yrs ago. about 190 lbs.









and about 10 yrs ago at 185.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Well, Happy Birthday Joby!!! 40 years old....that explains a lot. :grin: So you got yourself a bite suit. Did you ever think about getting everyone else in the house one also? Couldn't help it Joby. LOL Have a good one.


Lol I just sold my RA Lite suit to a forum member here, about 2 months ago, it was too thin, and I am too soft now to get chewed up...I then bought a XUE suit from Ben Colbert, that might fit a bean pole, sold it, and now have a heavier decent suit...

Don, I hope you did read the descriptions in that thread, the dog growled once at the kid cause he tried to take ball out of her mouth, and tagged GF very early in our relationship, when she tried to handle the dog against my orders...

thanks though


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have so many things wrong with me anymore, that I had to give up on running and playing soccer, and am now fat. Finally went to the podiatrist and got on a program for my plantar faciatis, or however the **** you spell that. Feels like walking on broken bones in your feet. Did that for almost the last year. I am 46 and my shit is just all worn out.
> 
> I cut back on stuff for 6 months, and nothing doing, I didn't lose much of anything.
> 
> ...


I love them actually too, something in common, I grew up on Popeye puffed rice cereal...

I am gonna get those Dr. Scholl's inserts, I am 430....just couldnt justify spending 50 bucks on shoe inserts...looking on ebay constantly...got bad knees and am in pain from my hip almost 24/7, but who knows once I get this bad tooth fixed that had probably infected my bones and joints... and lose 30-40 lbs, it might not be so bad...never was a runner...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You were juicing


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff , that Planter F'stuff sucks . It runs in my family . My old brother and mom are dealing with it . Took my brother a little while but he's back playing hockey twice a week . I think they both had surgery or treatments or something like that along with special inserts . Hope I never get it doesn't sound like fun . 

Joby , one thing I have noticed at 40 is I can put on muscle faster then when I was younger . So much so I got stretch marks on my arms . Problem is as fast as I put it on it goes away even faster when I stop . Try the eliptical machines they may not be so tough on the knees .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Joby..on 40 and the lifestyle change. Swim for your cardio..lift for your strength and do some yoga for your flexability. It might also help with some other things that tend to suffer at your age. ( I will be joining the 40 club in six weeks)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I was going to suggest yoga too...yeah I know, it seems gay, but it keeps you super limber. Happy belated birthday, you have a lot going for you quitting so much all at once, good luck!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I was going to suggest yoga too...yeah I know, it seems gay, but it keeps you super limber. Happy belated birthday, you have a lot going for you quitting so much all at once, good luck!


I do train Schutzhund part time  yoga can't hurt...I am so NOT flexible now...I used to be the swim coaches guy to demonstrate all the stretches...now I'll be happy to just see my.......

feet....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Get the cinnamon rice cakes and the NATURAL peanut butter. Tastes pretty darn good. Happy B Day.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I was going to suggest yoga too...yeah I know, it seems gay, but it keeps you super limber. Happy belated birthday, you have a lot going for you quitting so much all at once, good luck!


I think it was Will that had mentioned awhile ago , all the hot women going to yoga classes . I don't see that in my neck of the woods . Even if they were I can't see doing that stuff . Sweating my ass off and farting in front of a bunch of hot women isn't my idea of a good time .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I only have one thing to say....Downward Dog....

The ONLY reason to go to Yoga classes.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I think it was Will that had mentioned awhile ago , all the hot women going to yoga classes . I don't see that in my neck of the woods . Even if they were I can't see doing that stuff . Sweating my ass off and farting in front of a bunch of hot women isn't my idea of a good time .


My experience with yoga in the past few years has been taking my dog down by the harbor on Saturday mornings to do OB around the local Yoga business' outdoor class at the little Navy park.....

I am sure it is obvious when I show up every class LOL...but usually 2 or 3 sit around afterwards to pet the dog at a minimum...maybe I will JOIN that class this summer, never saw any guys in there, might be women's only..LOL...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Be the first one... brother and take a position in the back. Enjoy the workout and let your eyes wander.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Check this book "The Warrior Diet", will change your whole perspective on diet and getting in shape.

Good luck bro!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> I only have one thing to say....Downward Dog....
> 
> The ONLY reason to go to Yoga classes.


I can think of other benefits to yoga classes, but then again, I have no interest in looking at other womens asses 

Joby, what I found nice about it is I did yoga the whole time I was pregnant. I didn't end up being a waddling blob at any point like most of the women I saw at the dr's office, lol.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I can think of other benefits to yoga classes, but then again, I have no interest in looking at other womens asses
> 
> Joby, what I found nice about it is I did yoga the whole time I was pregnant. I didn't end up being a waddling blob at any point like most of the women I saw at the dr's office, lol.


I doubt yoga helped THAT much, you are just not a waddling blob type...

and...I AM an ass guy...anyhow, coudlnt hurt any..right?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You were juicing


I "think" I may have juiced once in High School, but I think it was fake, I only weighed 135 when I graduated at 16....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife and I were walking a couple of miles a day until my FIL started slipping. 
Hopefully we'll start back again because she lost 40 lbs and I lost the 15 I grew around my waist since I retired. 
My big slide didn't start until I was in my early 50s but "DAMN" it got steep fast. :-o
If someone would have told me 20 yrs ago how slow and ef up I would feel at 65 I would have called BS on them. 
I tell my wife that I still feel 35-40 on a good day.........but it's been a damn long time since I had a good day! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> My wife and I were walking a couple of miles a day until my FIL started slipping.
> Hopefully we'll start back again because she lost 40 lbs and I lost the 15 I grew around my waist since I retired.
> My big slide didn't start until I was in my early 50s but "DAMN" it got steep fast. :-o
> If someone would have told me 20 yrs ago how slow and ef up I would feel at 65 I would have called BS on them.
> I tell my wife that I still feel 35-40 on a good day.........but it's been a damn long time since I had a good day! :lol: :lol:


I have had hip problem..very painful ALL the time..but managable, I am good with pain, but stability is an issue too...fell down 3 times this past winter and 2 times last summer mowing the lawn...

My mom started walking in her 60's and lost like 30 lbs in about 5 months...

everyone says walk walk walk..it will help
I tell people this:

I may only have a limited number of steps left before I fall apart, why try to use them all up in a hurry...

I have actually used the motorized handicapped shopping cart before...on a real bad day LOL...My current GF wont let me, so it has been a coupla years...

I do walk the dog, not a lot though, maybe like 5 miles a week.....the rest is her running around and me throwing something...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you say you were 4 hundred and 30 pounds ?

Quote: I am 430....just couldnt justify spending 50 bucks on shoe inserts

I have heel spurs and the doctor says no going barefoot. I have never ever once had a problem with my feet. Since they have me on meloxicam I feel a bit nuts. I took off running from the pups like an idiot, then stopped, then realized that I had no pain in my feet, and took off again. Lost my damn mind. I had forgotten what it felt like to run.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you say you were 4 hundred and 30 pounds ?
> 
> Quote: I am 430....just couldnt justify spending 50 bucks on shoe inserts
> 
> I have heel spurs and the doctor says no going barefoot. I have never ever once had a problem with my feet. Since they have me on meloxicam I feel a bit nuts. I took off running from the pups like an idiot, then stopped, then realized that I had no pain in my feet, and took off again. Lost my damn mind. I had forgotten what it felt like to run.


lol....not even sure if I CAN run much....knees and hip...

it was a 430 on the new fandangled Dr Scholl's foot diagnosis machine at the pharmacist, reads your feet for proper over the counter orthotic..

I have friend that is 6'4 430 lbs (or more)...guy actually moves better than me which is pretty sad..

melaxicam is Mobic...have tried it...

ONE Norco a day is pretty fantastic for the pain I have, currently...does not help stability issues though, under physically stressful "loads" though..

I am only 5'9, but am pregnant just like you...I have to think If I give birth or have an abortion or whatever, it will make everything a little easier...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Speaking of NSAID's...you might try Piroxicam.
I take that (non generic name is Feldene) for RA, it works pretty decent for moderate to severe RA. I used Mobic first, but had an allergic reaction to it. That stuff sucks. 

Stability, is it a joint issue or is it a joint issues due to lack of musculature to make it stable? That was something I really fought with when I had knee surgery and it took forever to gain muscle enough to make the joint stable (didn't help I was a lazy ass post-op and ignored the whole physical therapy stuff). Go slow on that one, less is WAY more. 

If you can't run, break out an eliptical machine  I can't run but I can use one of those for an hour at a decent pace without much pain.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I beat plantar fasciitus in about 18 months time with aggressive deep tissue manipulation, excrutiatingly painful but the only way, been symptom free for about 4 years now.

Back to joby, my advice is to go back to your roots and concentrate as much on strength training as cardio, really they go hand in hand but if forced to choose strength training wins every time, that bicycle will be the smartest investment you ever made, if you use it right.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> I beat plantar fasciitus in about 18 months time with aggressive deep tissue manipulation, excrutiatingly painful but the only way, been symptom free for about 4 years now.
> 
> Back to joby, my advice is to go back to your roots and concentrate as much on strength training as cardio, really they go hand in hand but if forced to choose strength training wins every time, that bicycle will be the smartest investment you ever made, if you use it right.


thanks Drew...good advice...I hope so...it is gonna cost me $80.00 or so for a Bike at Kmart....(you are well aware of my financials)...LOL..

I do know what you are saying though...appreciate the input, seriously..

For all I fukking know..... I have this Plantar Fasciitis...my left foot has seriously been killing me for the last year....not the heel but starting at the front of the heel into the arch...

so I will take it all under advisement...

This whole 40 thing is really making me realize all my ailments...pretty said indeed..LOL


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have so many things wrong with me anymore, that I had to give up on running and playing soccer, and am now fat. Finally went to the podiatrist and got on a program for my plantar faciatis, or however the **** you spell that. Feels like walking on broken bones in your feet. Did that for almost the last year. I am 46 and my shit is just all worn out.
> 
> I cut back on stuff for 6 months, and nothing doing, I didn't lose much of anything.
> 
> ...


OUCH...I used to get that when I played competitive soccer! Then I blew out my ACL... I'll take the former anyday.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

do a little reading, there are a lot of holistic treatments and a lot of information on how to go about it, as well as success stories and even videos, make a gameplan and execute

This is one of my most coveted posessions on earth)))


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Joby... P90X!!!

I did it in January so P31X as a tune up for a vacation, dropped 15 lbs in the month. I was 210, I've maintained my 195 for the last few, and I plan on starting it May 01 for the summer.

If you have knee probs, I do to, but not bad... had an ACL reconstruction that only bothers me very occasionally when I run. But P90X is good, I like it, and besides you can do it at home. It's essentially the diet that gets you back in shape, but if you used to workout I'm sure you know that. P90X is okay for my joints, knee gets tired at the end of plyometrics, but that's to be expected.

Challenge?

Biggest loser WDF?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is this deep tissue massage thing ? If this NSAI shit doesn't do the trick then I want to do whatever that is called. Ever since I have been on the stuff, I have almost no pain, and now I feel the knees and back more. LOL 

Quote: have this Plantar Fasciitis...my left foot has seriously been killing me for the last year....not the heel but starting at the front of the heel into the arch...

Pretty much it right there. It is a lot of fun to have to brace yourself to get out of bed in the morning, and try not to fall. Ever had something hurt so rediculously bad that you start laughing ? I was laughing and trying to stay upright, and was banking off the wall and the bed.

It was rather rediculous, and I couldn't stop laughing. I have a pretty good pain tolerance, but the feet, the poison ivy, the knees, back, shoulder pain, and the wobbling, WTF right ??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have an old Scott bike that I got off of craigslist a few years back. I used to ride it everywhere, but something happened man. #-o

Now where I live, there is a gigantic hill, and the roads are some sort of glued gravel crap, and after barely making it up the hill, and nearly dying going down the other (steeper) side, that shit vibrated my ass and hands so bad I cut the ride short. Not easy to ride as fat as I am, and if that wasn't embarrassing enough, my taint was killing me from the vibration. What a sissy.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is this deep tissue massage thing ?


Probably something like Rolfing. It (the procedure) is painful, bordering at times on maddness like you described your pain to be. I've got something (who knows what) going on with my feet as well so I can relate.

Joby, Happy Birthday. Sounds like you've got a good plan/direction for yourself in the new year. I wish you good luck and much success with that.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is this deep tissue massage thing ? If this NSAI shit doesn't do the trick then I want to do whatever that is called. Ever since I have been on the stuff, I have almost no pain, and now I feel the knees and back more. LOL


On the NSAID's front, do you get regular liver function blood draws done? I know my dr really stresses that I come in every 6 months to make sure I don't have some enzyme buildup or something like that... *shrug*

P90X is pure evil, especially the pull ups. I have pretty much no upper body strength and some puny little arms so it's a real challenge for me. I do like the plyometrics and the cardio though. I also didn't think the diet was hard to adhere to either. It was effective, I lost something like 5 or 6 lbs in the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the P90X torrent downloaded, and the newer lower impact one (forget what it is called) maybe 10 minute trainer...

I will burn them soon...
I am in no shape to try P90X straight out the gate right now, that much I know...let me ride the bike around the block a few times first LOL....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I have the P90X torrent downloaded, and the newer lower impact one (forget what it is called) maybe 10 minute trainer...
> 
> I will burn them soon...
> I am in no shape to try P90X straight out the gate right now, that much I know...let me ride the bike around the block a few times first LOL....


Aww come on, where's your sporting blood? Truth be told, the first day I tried it (upper body) didn't seem that bad, until I could barely move the next day. I think it took about a week for my arms to recover from it but I thought I was in good enough shape to just start up and kick ass - guess not! lol.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: On the NSAID's front, do you get regular liver function blood draws done?

It took my GF almost a year to get me to go to the Dr this time. I have shit to do besides spend money on a Dr. I have dogs to buy, kennels to build. No time for that.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to the 40's club Joby


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Been out of town a good bit, but back then gone again, So Happy Birthday dude.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfCnB17eRFk


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Been out of town a good bit, but back then gone again, So Happy Birthday dude.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfCnB17eRFk


LOL, happy b-day dude.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dude...once you hit 40 it is all down hill!!

I suggets you see your doctor and get a physical before doing anything old man!  I am not a dietician, doctor or suggesting you try this just sharing my experience with much reasearch.

I am 6'2" and easily blow up to 310 due to inactivity, poor eating habits usually during winter. The weight at our age creates physiological and cardiovascular issues. I have found the healthiest way to eat and quickly reduces body fat is to:
Stop eating anything white; rice, cheese, potatoes, etc
No products made from ground corn
No sugars or fake sugars fake sugars have been found to have lots of side effects and counter effect the body
No breads NONE
no margarines or butter substitutes
Minimize salt intake
Milk is an inflammatory
No soda no diet soda


For 2 weeks eat lean protein,eggs/egg whites fruits and veggies, use real butter, olive oil and coconut oil and walnuts/almonds/pistachios (12-20). I like to use all natural penaut butter to add to fruits or celery for snacks. I eat as much as I want for the 2 weeks. I usually add some ground flax seed to water 2x/day to help with digestion first week. Drink lots of water.

You wil not belive how full you will feel once you detox from all the junk you put in you.

After 2 weeks start adding sweet potaoes or brown rice (not instant) for more complex carbs.

A lot more to it than that but just sharing my experience.

Good luck!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Happy Birthday Dude...once you hit 40 it is all down hill!!
> 
> I suggets you see your doctor and get a physical before doing anything old man!  I am not a dietician, doctor or suggesting you try this just sharing my experience with much reasearch.
> 
> ...


thanks dude.just got a bunch of books. I am getting worried about my colon LOL...everyone is making such a big deal about colon health these days  I am gonna detox and clean out everything...have to go shopping tomorrow...

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, it was uneventful on the day of...

went to the library got:

Yoga for dummies, men's health big book of excercises, Detox for Life, and Fitness after 40 LOL...GF thought I was crazy

I just put together my new Mongoose moutain bike my GF bought me, 140$ not 2000, but should be fine.

Ordered a walky dog..should be here in a week.

Joined LA Fitness, we just stopped there to get prices and whatnot, and luckily they were having a one-day sale (at least that is what they told me LOL)... The fitness place has a pool too\\/ full machines, tons of classes, full access to everything for $29.00 a month...NO CONTRACT, NO sign up fee...could not pass that up, it is about 1/2 mile from the house here....did not see freeweights but did not take a tour or anything, they may have em...if not, the machines will be good enough, better than sitting on the couch LOL....the normal fees are 99 down, and 50 a month, so I had to join for the $29.00 no contract no fee, cant beat that with a pool anywhere around here.....

thanks again, I just figured being a member here seems like a risk, as many as we have lost...better do something about my health...

HI HARRY, glad you are still alive, I was worried LOL....


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I give you till tomorrow before you cave. Hey WTF? Put that coke down right now!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW! All you folks whining about the 40s!
If you only knew! :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am with you Bob. Reading this thread is why I believe in the pussification of America. LOL

First off, quitting smoking and starting a serious diet at the same time???? Good luck with that while sitting at home. Get a real job if you want to lose weight Joby. Your not going to do it sitting on the computer 24/7. 24/7 on a computer while dieting and not smoking....yeh, that'll work in never never land. :grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am with you Bob. Reading this thread is why I believe in the pussification of America. LOL
> 
> First off, quitting smoking and starting a serious diet at the same time???? Good luck with that while sitting at home. Get a real job if you want to lose weight Joby. Your not going to do it sitting on the computer 24/7. 24/7 on a computer while dieting and not smoking....yeh, that'll work in never never land. :grin:


will do Don.. Thanks!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> thanks dude.just got a bunch of books. I am getting worried about my colon LOL...everyone is making such a big deal about colon health these days  I am gonna detox and clean out everything...have to go shopping tomorrow...
> 
> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, it was uneventful on the day of...
> 
> ...


Yup still kicking man, just busy busy busy, U can do it I haven't smoke in months now went cold turkey but now I think I am addicted to sugar free gum LOL. Also have been working out like and have went from 217 to 193 and counting. I think Drew mentioned bikes its the way to go especially a whole lot better than dam running. Just gotta be serious about it and it works.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

People, it isn't bikes, it isn't yoga, it isn't running, it isn't walking, it isn't gyms and working out. It is getting off your a$$ and just about anythng will work. Don't need to buy books about yoga, fitness after 40, bicyling and all the other stuff so you can sit and read about it....you got to do it.....everyday, maybe a couple of times a day. Even so, stopping smoking and dieting and stressing the body with something as foriegn as exercise at the same time is a bad idea.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday old man! I know I'm younger than all you old farts, but a great tip is to keep lots of bananas around. I am actually working on leaning down for summer and thats what I got going on. Another tip not many think about is what goes into your coffee. I love my coffee but look at the amount of fat and calories you get from the cream. If you can drink it black great but at least try to cut down some. Also, try to make yourself drink it without sugar. Fat is ok to have in your diet if they are healthy fats. One of the worst ways to F your body up is sugar. Go eat 5 or 6 candy bars in one sitting and tell me how you feel! Good luck you can do it just dont be a little bitch and give up[ in a month!=D>


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

It was painful to read trough all these pages, although some of it was funny. I want to say this "IT IS BETWEEN THE EARS" believe in yourself and say F it and get back into shape how ever you feel like doping it.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ron Gnodde said:


> It was painful to read trough all these pages, although some of it was funny. I want to say this "IT IS BETWEEN THE EARS" believe in yourself and say F it and get back into shape how ever you feel like doping it.


LIke he said its all between your ears, you have to be truly ready to quit whatever your trying to quit and you will quit, I tried a million times before and it wasn't till this last time I believe so far that I was ready to quit ( still knocking on wood ). As far as the loosing weight part you have to push yourself beyond the point that your body is saying **** this no more and your mind is saying you got this keep going ( angel on one shoulder and a devil on the other ), you must get your heart rate up and sweat hard, make sure you stay really hydrated and drink lots and lots of fluids all day, everyday.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> People, it isn't bikes, it isn't yoga, it isn't running, it isn't walking, it isn't gyms and working out. It is getting off your a$$ and just about anythng will work. Don't need to buy books about yoga, fitness after 40, bicyling and all the other stuff so you can sit and read about it....you got to do it.....everyday, maybe a couple of times a day. Even so, stopping smoking and dieting and stressing the body with something as foriegn as exercise at the same time is a bad idea.


Quitting smoking and dieting definitely don't go well together. If you're a serial snacker, find something healthy because I've found with quitting smoking, I have a bad habit of munching on things instead. 

That being said, I still gained weight and gave up quitting smoking. It made dieting a lot easier, lol.


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

This is way funnier than dogs


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Quitting smoking and dieting definitely don't go well together. If you're a serial snacker, find something healthy because I've found with quitting smoking, I have a bad habit of munching on things instead.
> 
> That being said, I still gained weight and gave up quitting smoking. It made dieting a lot easier, lol.


Sugar free gum works awesome, now I'm trying to kick the chewing gum habit ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> WOW! All you folks whining about the 40s!
> If you only knew! :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:


No shit Bob, every time I get the urge to radically change my lifestyle I just lay down and rest until the urge passes.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Ron Gnodde said:


> It was painful to read trough all these pages, although some of it was funny. I want to say this "IT IS BETWEEN THE EARS" believe in yourself and say F it and get back into shape how ever you feel like doping it.



this is true .... its all in the head ... it you want it... take it! just think about how you can let a candy bar win.... seems stupid right!

Good luck man! and happy Bday!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's all in the head, the back, the knees, the hands.......BUT you get off your arse and do something.
Doesn't have to be a lot at first. Just something! :wink:
I do gardening, wood working, mess with cars a bit still, play with the dogs and baby sit the three little grizzlies....errrr...I mean my three youngest grandkids!
ADHD does have it's up side! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> This week..
> 
> Started diet last week, working on getting back in shape, dieting, and quit smoking today. Getting bike this weekend and a walky dog, so the dog can get in shape too  Want to lose about 40 lbs....I figure it is doable in a few months...since I was drinking about 7-8 cans of coke a day, and had terrible eating habits...
> 
> these damn rice cakes do not taste nearly as good as the cupcakes did....


Coke Zero and caramel chocolate rice cakes will get you through!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> baby sit the three little grizzlies....errrr...I mean my three youngest grandkids!
> ADHD does have it's up side! :lol: :lol:


Maybe that's it! Joby needs to borrow my 4 to keep him active...and boy will they! By the end of the day I just kind of flop and wonder if sleep is going to give me enough energy to start over the next day. It doesn't, I give it a helping hand with mass amounts of coffee.

It's perfect, they wake up at the crack of dawn (or before) and get me moving, then finally wipe out around 9 PM. Hell, I could probably just send him my 2 year old and call it good, if chasing her down doesn't kill him, he'll be in top shape in no time.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Wear is Joby??? LMAO.....I bet it is killing him already....not posting 24/7 I mean....And Reeses got some new candy bars that are great.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maybe that's it! Joby needs to borrow my 4 to keep him active...and boy will they! By the end of the day I just kind of flop and wonder if sleep is going to give me enough energy to start over the next day. It doesn't, I give it a helping hand with mass amounts of coffee.
> 
> It's perfect, they wake up at the crack of dawn (or before) and get me moving, then finally wipe out around 9 PM. Hell, I could probably just send him my 2 year old and call it good, if chasing her down doesn't kill him, he'll be in top shape in no time.


They say trying to have kids burns a lot of calories, but, I am not sure actually having them works as well.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley is just trying to find babysitters .  

I gained weight right along with their mom after every kid . Sure they tire me out more then any workout routine , but I'm always finishing off what they didn't finish off for dinner . 

I was in awesome shape right up until kid #1 . I looked like I aged 10 years in photos of me in the delivery room . I sure as hell gained more then 10 pounds before we got there . Kids suck for losing weight !


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Ashley is just trying to find babysitters .
> 
> I gained weight right along with their mom after every kid . Sure they tire me out more then any workout routine , but I'm always finishing off what they didn't finish off for dinner .
> 
> I was in awesome shape right up until kid #1 . I looked like I aged 10 years in photos of me in the delivery room . I sure as hell gained more then 10 pounds before we got there . Kids suck for losing weight !



Jim it doesn't stop with grandkids. When they're over and whine about finishing a meal the daughters just say "That's ok, Pop will eat it". Then I do! :-& ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Becker is already not posting as he has binged, and finished a pack of marlboros since he posted this. HA HA


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

bob scott said:


> jim it doesn't stop with grandkids. When they're over and whine about finishing a meal the daughters just say "that's ok, pop will eat it". Then i do! :-& ](*,)


s o b !............


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

You guys are gross. Whatever my kids don't finish, either gets scraped to the dogs or thrown in the trash, I'm sure as hell not eating after them. Kids have cooties 

LMAO at the sympathy weight gain. Pretty sure my husband gained all the weight I didn't this last time, he got fat (shhh I didn't say that).  Yet I'm the one that had the kids and I'm at least 60-70 lbs lighter than him.
But seriously, I'm constantly chasing kids down "no dont put that penny in the...ya know what, go ahead, see how that works out for you", "no stay out of the fridge", "stop climbing on the counter before you...oh that hurt didn't it?" - that's pretty much my day in a nutshell.

Joby, if you fell off the wagon already and killed half a carton of Marlboro red's, drank a 2 liter of pop, and scarfed the nearest bag of chips, it's ok to admit it, hehe.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Belated forty birthday wishes to you Joby. That's quite a tall order you've set yourself, quitting smoking and shedding the pounds at the same time. Have to change your whole lifestyle, I don't suppose we'll be hearing from you as much now, gotta keep on moving huh ? :-D

Good luck! :-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not like I really quit smoking yet, I still have 21mg (a full pack of marlboros) being fed into my arm from the stage 1 patches...been 5 days though....

The physical habits of smoking are gone it has been 5 days, My GF is going to do all the steps in the patches, step 2/ 14mg, step 3/ 7mg....not sure if I am going to do the steps or not, might just quit period after I run out of these...

I worked yesterday and went to gym twice, swam for 45 minutes in the morning, worked 8 hours, then did LIGHT weight circuit on machines for an hour. My boss smoked about 12 cigarettes at his desk, about 6-7 feet away from me, and went and got his usual pint of rum at 3:30(almost everyday)...I used to drink a few with him 2-3 days a week, (probably will still drink a little once a week or so) and was allowed to smoke whenever I wanted inside my work.. The job will be the true test, just because of my boss...
Weighed myself this morning and weighed 225, that is 10 lost in a week and a half. I allowed my self a couple pieces of pizza one night, I used to eat pizza alomost everyday LOL...and am allowing myself 1 can of coke every other day....I love that shit for real...

I counted my calories and found I have not even been eating enough, has been around 1000-1200 a day give or take...I imagine when I start working out I will naturally want to eat more...probably will settle in the 1500-1800 range...I want to lose a good deal of weight, rather quickly...weight loss is first goal, then building strength and muscle...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I think the odds are kinda stacked against you Joby, you seem a pretty hyper, obsessive kind of guy on here and that would have pointed me to thinking you were a live wire kinda guy, lean, mean and fit. Lol

I have one wee idea to maybe help you...you need a mental focus more than you need a physical focus, you sound way out of shape 'cos you're stressed and comfort yourself all too frequently, I reckon that's why you hang out on here so much, typing page after page after page 

And for all the folks on here who say forty years and over is hard and downhill, I say BS. Folks just get lax and lazy and self indulgent. JMO of course.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm just reading this thread now. Happy B-Day. I'm 46. I try to eat food that is "less" processed and mostly fresh foods and sticking to low glycemic index foods (no more cereals, grains, breads, pizza, pasta, potatoes, carrots, melons, processed crap). 

90% of what I eat is meat, nuts, veggies and fruits. Of course I have "treats" on occassion (red wine, beer, dark chocolate, licorice). 

For carbonated drinks when I really want a diet soda, I choose Zevia (naturally sweetened with Stevia w/zero calories). Also, drink a lot of good quality tea. And take snacks and drinks with me in the car so I'm not tempted to eat 'crap'. 

When I'm eating out, I try to make good choices. Example, if I'm wanting a burrito, I'll usually settle for a taco salad with carne asada or grilled chicken rather than eating the tortilla plus all the rest. Also, when I'm ordering, I look around and see how the people look that are making the bad menu choices and it really helps me choose the healthier route. I have friends with weight problems and they have told me that it's easy for me <sigh> It's not easy, I just don't eat as much crap as they do and I exercise a ton more working my *ss off around here.

When I eat dairy, it's good quality cheese and I gave up the ice cream and frozen yogurt snacks as once I hit 40, I couldn't get away with the extra calories as before. Oils that I use are cold pressed olive oil (salad dressings) and coconut oil for cooking.

For exercise, I try to get some yoga in for the stretching as my doctor said that the more flexible one is, the less likely you are of getting seriously injured as you age. (recorded in my tv). However, I mainly working around the ranch as it's very physical hard work and also hiking, taking the dogs out, horseback riding. 

Also, for the aches and pains, I take fish oil caps, SAMe, tumeric blend (Inflamma-blox) and Ani-Complete (joint supplement and ligament support that is actually for horses). I give the dogs the Ani-Complete as well. If you eat "anti-inflammatory" foods and and supplements, it takes about 1 month to notice the difference as it's not like taking a drug or pill, but takes awhile for the change.

I would never consider eating rice cakes or diet food, but eat foods that have a very high nutritional value (high in vitamins, high quaility proteins and fats). I'm trying to drop 10 lbs right now, and am just reducing my portions, drinking more water and tea and working more outdoors. There are so many projects that most people need to do around their yards and houses, I could never see driving and paying at a gym. I can improve my home and myself at the same time and also I can hike or go to the lake where it's free to exercise and do something with my dogs at the same time too.

Good luck Joby. Spring and Summer is a good time to take on this kind of self improvement as there are plenty of daylight hourse to get out and do stuff and fruits and veggies are in season now, which should be at least 60-70% of what one is eating to be healthy imo.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I would never consider eating rice cakes or diet food, but eat foods that have a very high nutritional value (high in vitamins, high quaility proteins and fats). I'm trying to drop 10 lbs right now, and am just reducing my portions, drinking more water and tea and working more outdoors. There are so many projects that most people need to do around their yards and houses, I could never see driving and paying at a gym. I can improve my home and myself at the same time and also I can hike or go to the lake where it's free to exercise and do something with my dogs at the same time too.
> .


 
Yes I agree. Rice cakes look like cardboard. Happy birthday and welcome to the 40+. Asian style stir fries are great. You only need a little bit of olive oil and you can use heaps of finely cut vegies and lean meat and a few nuts, chuck em in a pan and add things like soy and oyster sauce. Very quick and tasty. Plenty of stirfy recipes on the web. You can use brown rice as well

Another good one for a snack is keep a tub of fozen peeled bananas in the the feezer and use half or one banana, some fresh orange juice and some low fat milk and other fruit if you like and put them in a blender. Makes a nice thick creamy smoothie.

Fortunately training 6 sheep and agility dogs, fencing and running a farm keeps me fit with plenty of exercise. But exercise is pretty important and can easily be free.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

That sounds like quite a regime ther Debbie. How about posting a full length picture so Joby can decide if it if will do the same thing for him. :grin:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Stir fry is great! Also, making thai dishes are wonderful if you like it on the hotter side. The coconut milk that makes up the sauce bases of many of the thai curries is great for you, but does add calories. However, there are other sauces that are chili and stock based that are good too. Most thai and stir frys are about 80% veggies and 20% meat which is perfect for getting the weight off and being able to eat a larger portion to feel "full".

If you miss "pasta" you can try spagetti squash as a replacement. Also, I puree chickpeas as a substitute for mashed potatoes..a lot healthy and tasty imo.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That sounds like quite a regime ther Debbie. How about posting a full length picture so Joby can decide if it if will do the same thing for him. :grin:


haha. You've seen me in my vids..granted in oversized sweats and training vest. Maybe I can get a friend to vid when I take the dogs to the lake sometime  

Seriously the motivation has to come from within and sounds like he's wanting to get healthy so he's at a great starting point. 

One other thing I'd suggest is to get a complete workup by a "good" doctor. After my horse accident, I lacked energy and motivation (after I was recovered). My adrenals were extremely low and almost shut down to the point the doctor said my levels during the day were like a normal person's at night while sleeping. I'm on a supplement and it's really "perked" me back up and now I am much more motivated to take on tasks, more alert and do a lot more physical activity. This test wasn't one of that a regular hmo doctor would necessarily do. I went to my regular doctor several times after my punctured lung and ribs were healed and said I wasn't feeling 100% and the doctor did the standard blood tests and said I was good/normal for being in my 40s. Well, I don't want to feel like I'm in my 40s so I went to my friend's doctor who has a more Eastern approach to medicine and thinks outside the box. He did the adrenal test (saliva test..actually I took the test home and did it and m mailed it to the lab myself). And voila after adding some supplements to my daily regimate I'm so much better now.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Debbie reminded me of something else that helps a lot - daily multivitamin. It helps curb craving things (because you're lacking whatever in your diet). 
Fun part? The ones with iron upset my stomach and they taste horrible, my dr. said Flintstones chewables are a good alternative if you can't stomach the horse pills.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been to the club 3 times so far.

First time swam 50, 25 yrd laps in about 45 minutes. And went back and did light weight circuit stuff, all over just to get moving again.

Today I went once and swam 67 laps (1 Mile) in about an hour. I do 2 or 4 laps rather quick pace then rest for a minute or so...

not very quick, but not too shabby for a fat guy that just quit smoking either...

Both times, in the pool I thought I was going to die. I split it up between freestyle, breast stroke, and back stroke...I tried to do a couple laps of butterfly, it was pretty pathetic LOL..


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby, last night I went down to the Buckhorn and had dinner with a couple of bottles of Bud. Went home and had about four whiskey and waters. Got up this morning and had Chili verde and two eggs, fried taters with 2 biscuits and jellie. When down to a propery I take care of cleared 3 big oaks, that fell because of the snow, out of the road so the folks can get in for Easter. And cleared about a mile of brush that was leaning in the road, also because of the snow. Took about 6 hrs of hustling. Loaded the chainsaws and a PU of oak up for next year, went to the Buckhorn and had a cheeseburger and tater salad with a couple more bottles of Bud. Came home, unloaded the wood, fed chicken to the dogs, played with the pups, and cleaned the 5 yards. I am having a Kahlua on the rocks while I type. Sixty three Joby, don't gain weight, don't lose it. Pretty much the daily routine. Now, does Debbies routine bear any resemblance to mine.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joby, last night I went down to the Buckhorn and had dinner with a couple of bottles of Bud. Went home and had about four whiskey and waters. Got up this morning and had Chili verde and two eggs, fried taters with 2 biscuits and jellie. When down to a propery I take care of cleared 3 big oaks, that fell because of the snow, out of the road so the folks can get in for Easter. And cleared about a mile of brush that was leaning in the road, also because of the snow. Took about 6 hrs of hustling. Loaded the chainsaws and a PU of oak up for next year, went to the Buckhorn and had a cheeseburger and tater salad with a couple more bottles of Bud. Came home, unloaded the wood, fed chicken to the dogs, played with the pups, and cleaned the 5 yards. I am having a Kahlua on the rocks while I type. Sixty three Joby, don't gain weight, don't lose it. Pretty much the daily routine. Now, does Debbies routine bear any resemblance to mine.


Well, maybe you have better genetics than me. My mom died of cancer at 45 so I'm already 1 year older than her. I guess it's made me more careful about nutrition. I don't drink like you, but actually from what you wrote about the work you did I'm pretty sure that I work as hard. When I was feeling "less than motivated" I still worked hard according to everyone around me. I just was feeling less energetic so decided to do something about it.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

:idea: but, hey at least you feed the dogs chicken! Marinate it in Jack first? Yummy! :lol::lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Well, maybe you have better genetics than me. My mom died of cancer at 45 so I'm already 1 year older than her. I guess it's made me more careful about nutrition. I don't drink like you, but actually from what you wrote about the work you did I'm pretty sure that I work as hard. When I was feeling "less than motivated" I still worked hard according to everyone around me. I just was feeling less energetic so decided to do something about it.


Debbie, I just never worried about things. I forgot to mention that all the time I wasn't eating , I have a big wad of Red Man chewing tobacco tucked away in my cheek, but I don't smake and haven,t seen a doctor I was 21.....42 years ago. Of course I may stroke out tomorrow, who knows. The point to the post was exercise is key. A friend of mine is a heart specialist and he said the key to why I get by with my lifestyle is the work....and the fact that I never stress over things.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Debbie, I just never worried about things. I forgot to mention that all the time I wasn't eating , I have a big wad of Red Man chewing tobacco tucked away in my cheek, but I don't smake and haven,t seen a doctor I was 21.....42 years ago. Of course I may stroke out tomorrow, who knows. The point to the post was exercise is key. A friend of mine is a heart specialist and he said the key to why I get by with my lifestyle is the work....and the fact that I never stress over things.


Agree it's important not to stress out and keep active. I do think that important events in one's life can start an interest in areas of learning though. Family member's illness focused me on nutrition more. Also, being around vacquero horse trainers at a young age exposed me to training animals. First horses and later dogs and birds (owls, etc.). Human nutrition got me thinking about what I was feeding my dogs and got me to look closer at the ingredients. Funny how events in one's life shape your interests and get you changing directions sometimes.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Debbie, I just never worried about things. I forgot to mention that all the time I wasn't eating , I have a big wad of Red Man chewing tobacco tucked away in my cheek, but I don't smake and haven,t seen a doctor I was 21.....42 years ago. Of course I may stroke out tomorrow, who knows. The point to the post was exercise is key. A friend of mine is a heart specialist and he said the key to why I get by with my lifestyle is the work....and the fact that I never stress over things.


But that's the difference by far. City life is much more sedentary. When I lived with my parents on their ranch, I was always working, fixing something, or doing something. Now, other than chasing kids, hard manual labor consists of raking the yard - i.e. none at all. Well, other than I had to split firewood myself this last winter.

When I worked all day at my parents place I could eat whatever I wanted and not gain at all. I didn't even have to think twice about it, but without that kind of manual labor, I have to watch it. 

Though, my grandmother is thin as a rail and works hard like that every day. She did have a heart attack around Christmas though, but at 80 years old you can't complain too much about that.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> But that's the difference by far. City life is much more sedentary. When I lived with my parents on their ranch, I was always working, fixing something, or doing something. Now, other than chasing kids, hard manual labor consists of raking the yard - i.e. none at all. Well, other than I had to split firewood myself this last winter.
> 
> When I worked all day at my parents place I could eat whatever I wanted and not gain at all. I didn't even have to think twice about it, but without that kind of manual labor, I have to watch it.
> 
> Though, my grandmother is thin as a rail and works hard like that every day. She did have a heart attack around Christmas though, but at 80 years old you can't complain too much about that.


you are right, and I don't even own my own home anymore with a big yard, and a gym set up in the basement...havent since I sold my house, and moved... 

I live in a doublewide, with 2 kids here, 12 and 16 that take out the trash and mow the lawn...

I got real lazy for the last 5 yrs, the last year especially...


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> you are right, and I don't even own my own home anymore with a big yard, and a gym set up in the basement...havent since I sold my house, and moved...
> 
> I live in a doublewide, with 2 kids here, 12 and 16 that take out the trash and mow the lawn...
> 
> I got real lazy for the last 5 yrs, the last year especially...


I dont know what a doublewide is but it doesnt sound conducive to lots of physical work. The swimming is good - hope you stick at it. 67 laps is a real good effort first up I am impressed.

I think another key is having a passion for something - helps stop one getting lazy as one gets older and keeps the energy levels up.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

How's it going Joby, any chance of an update ?  Better still, how about a pic ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> How's it going Joby, any chance of an update ?  Better still, how about a pic ?


Bump


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

still going...I took a before pic for ya...I'll share that one when I get the after pic squared away...which will still be scary I am sure...that should be some time in the summer I imagine...


Have hit the health club almost everyday, and been on a few bike rides, but it has been really really rainy..

still on the patch, and still watching what I am eating.
thanks for your interest


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Rock on Joby!!!! =D>


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Is this the goal for your after pic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMHkuoEG-5k&feature=related
Ang


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's just freaky good!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> still going...I took a before pic for ya...I'll share that one when I get the after pic squared away...which will still be scary I am sure...that should be some time in the summer I imagine...
> 
> 
> Have hit the health club almost everyday, and been on a few bike rides, but it has been really really rainy..
> ...


You're such a sport Joby, keep at it.


----------

